# This is why I loathe Gumtree ads and others



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Teenager, 19, battered dog with hammer 20 times and stabbed it through chest before leaving home to sign on at the JobCentre | Mail Online

Absolutely despicable scum of the earth.....I have trodden in crap better than him.  This story made me so so upset


----------



## KayteeLouu (Jun 6, 2012)

What a scum bag..

These types of stories make me sick to my stomach. Had to fight back the tears when I read this one.

I'm the type of person who doesn't believe people are BORN evil.. but things like this really do make me question myself.

Poor dog. I hope that kid gets what's coming to him!


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

This is truly horrifying, I hope he gets a long time in prison, in fact he deserves to suffer the way her made that poor dog suffer  

I really wish selling animals on gumtree/preloved would be banned altogether

R.I.P Tyson


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

That is absolutely sick.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

OMG the scum bag is from my area.


----------

